# 

## adelia-t

.

, ,    ,               ,         ,        .    :Confused:  .       !          ?

 :Help!:

----------


## mvf

> !


   ,   - .
 18

----------

.             ?          (    31.10.2000 N 94 "      -       "). ,      .       ,    -  .                  ,             N -4, ..   ,   .  ,     .      -     ?       ,           ?        ,            ?  - - ?     ?

----------

50  ".".     . ,            ,    (: 1   ),       .       :           ,          .

----------


## mvf

.  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  :



> .


   ,    200      .

----------


## Cosmo

,        .
   .      50.02 ( ).   ,           (50,01 50,02)?       ?

:    , -      ))

----------


## Ladymmc

> ,        .
>    .      50.02 ( ).   ,           (50,01 50,02)?       ?
> 
> :    , -      ))


   !)

----------


## Andyko

> 


,   ;

----------


## GH

Cosmo!

..   ,   , ?    ... .

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## E-lenochka

"         ()       ,    ,            ()            ."
        ....        ?
        (  )   ,            ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## E-lenochka

...         ...   ,      0?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## E-lenochka

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...EA%E0%F1%F1%E0  2
"                   ."
     .., ..               ? ))). 
 :Frown:   :Help!:

----------


## Andyko

,    ,     ,

----------


## E-lenochka

, .. .    50.2.      .      500 . ..       ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## E-lenochka

Andyko          ...        -...  :Embarrassment: . ?
     ,   ,   -,   ?...       ...



> -


 -     ?

----------


## E-lenochka

300 .    ...       -  ...  ..         ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ,   -




 :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...36&postcount=1

         ;
__  - ,   ,    ,    -           .
     /    /      .
     ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> ...  ..         ?


           . 
   .

----------


## melior96

,  ,  ,   .       .          ,       (   ).    .     .       .,             .

----------


## E-lenochka

BorisG
Andyko  ZZZhanna ,       ..    .      .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...   ?

                     ,       ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...


    .   ,  . 



> ,     ,         ,          .         .
> 
>  ,      ,     ,         ,                 .


      14-.
      ,   ,   .
  ,  ,     ,    .




> ,       ?


.
    .
  -     ,       , ,         .  , ,  ,      ,     ,       ,     ,   ,    ,  100%    ( ),   .
..        .

----------


## E-lenochka

..          ,                    ...               . ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,      ,     ,       ,     ,   ,    ,  100%    ( ),   .


 ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


  :Confused:

----------


## E-lenochka

,      ,  ,   ,    ,      ,              , ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ,          .        ,       .

----------


## E-lenochka

..   .       ,    ,      . 
                . 
        ?           50.2 90?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..   .


   ,   .        ?



> .


 -  ?   :Wow:

----------


## E-lenochka

> ,


          ....       

  ,   ,      .  



> -  ?


 ..  

  1.-    
 50.2  90 -     
50.1  50.2 -      (,    )
 57  50.1 -     (,    ).

 2 
 50.2  90     
 57  50.2    

      , ,      ..      ..          .     ?
       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ....


  -     .     ,     .



> , ,      ..      ..          .     ?
>        .


      /.       51  90  :Smilie: 
       ,         ?

----------


## E-lenochka

.

----------


## E-lenochka

..             ...   50.2 90     , ..       50.1  50.2         ,        ,    50.2  90          ,      ...  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

(  ,  ,   ),          .   ,            .. .
      50.02,   50.01  90,   57  50.01

----------


## 232

!

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=434421

   ,    (   . - ,   ).

    ,       ,        . 
          ( )    (  ),     Z-.

       62.2  90.1 -    
 51  90.1 -   
 51  62.2 -    ()


   1  8.
       51  62.                -       .       ,   62    90.1...  -         (  )         -   62  -  90.1      ,      1?
     50.  ?

..,    (    ): 
1.          .  50.    62.2
 90.03  68.2 -    

2.  "   "   
 50.    90.01 -      
 90.03  68.2 -   
 90.02  41.11 -       

            51  50.        .

              ,      .

  ,  ?

----------

,    .       : 50.1.1, 50.1.2.  :   : 57 50 (  ),        - 51 57.        (     ),   . (  )       .

----------

90

----------


## Andyko

> 62.2  90.1 -


         62  - ;         50 90




> ,    .       : 50.1.1, 50.1.2.


    ,         ,

----------


## 232

!

----------

-   10 ,     1   ,            ,         -   z-   . ,   (    ),      . ,      ,    .          ,       -     ,        .            . ? ,     ,          , -   -   ,     ?
   2  ,    ,       ,  ..      (       )  . ,         -       -  40-50 ,   ?

----------

> (       )  . ,


  ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   10 ,     1   ,            ,         -   z-   . ,   (    ),      . ,      ,    ....        ...            . ?


    ,             .



> -     ,


       ,   . ..,      .



> .


        ,        -  .



> ,     ,          , -   -   ,     ?


  ,      373-.



> (       )  . ,


 .

----------

ZZZanna,    !

----------


## AnnaPush

! , ,  1:    50,01 (  )   () :50,02,1;50,02,2;  ..  ,      ,       .    ,    50,01.   ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

50.02 -     ,      ,        . :      ,   ,   ,    1   ,       .

----------


## AnnaPush

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

. ,  .    ...       ...      .

----------


## AnnaPush

?   ?    4 ,     1 ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       , ..     .    ,    , .

----------


## AnnaPush

-  ,   ,          -.      ?      )))

----------


## ZZZhanna

" "  .?

----------


## AnnaPush

90  50,02.     ,   " "

----------


## ZZZhanna

..   51  50.02?  .   50,01  50.02,      .

----------


## AnnaPush

)))

----------

> 50.02 -     ,


,     , .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-     .

----------


## BorisG

> -     .


  :Wow: 
    ?
        .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ZZZhanna

? "       "?  ...

----------


## BorisG

> ...


  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

" " -   ,           .

----------


## BorisG

> " " -   ,           .


   ? 
 ,       ?
      "",  " "  :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ?


  :No:   :Confused: 


   !

----------

.    ,         .

----------


## Hana-Hana

,  -      (    - ),  -   .  -   ,  .

  50.1 - 90


50.2 - 90
   1,       

50.1 - 50.2

----------


## Andyko

*Hana-Hana*,    ,     ?

----------


## Hana-Hana

?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ZZZhanna

50.2 .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Hana-Hana

> ?


  , ..    . :Redface:

----------

-  -  .

   "  " 1    , ..           . 
(      ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

? ,  27.02.12  04.03.12?      ?

----------

,

----------


## ZZZhanna

. 




> ?

----------

...
  ,

----------

, ,       .  ,   ,    ,   2- .      ?   ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

373-    () ..   ,       .     - ,     .

----------

"         ()       ,    ,            ()            ." ?

----------

-375 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "         ()       ,    ,            ()            ." ?


     ,       .




> -375 ?


 
12  2011 . N 373-

----------


## Na28ta

*ZZZhanna*,    10  373- ,  ,         ,     /.   ,             /?     .     ?      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


         ,    



> /


      ,         .
 373-         .

----------


## Na28ta

*ZZZhanna*,      ,     /.       ,    .     ?   -  ,  -     ?

_1.2. ...   (, )   ( -  ),               ( - )   ,       ,      .
...
1.3. ...  ,      ,         ,    ,   ,     1.2  ._

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   "    "



> V -       ,  ,        ( ,      ,        ,  ,      ,    ,  ,    , *  ,      1.2*  );


      ,         /.    .       (   ).

----------


## Na28ta

*ZZZhanna*,   .     ,          /.  ,      ,  . , *ZZZhanna*,    ,  .     /   500   ,             .      ,  ,      ,  /,      .  ...     ...   ?

----------


## Hausger

> *ZZZhanna*,   .     ,          /.  ,      ,  . , *ZZZhanna*,    ,  .     /   500   ,             .      ,  ,      ,  /,      .  ...     ...   ?


     .      .

    (    ).      ,     ,     .          ?
         ,   ,        ,    . 
 .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (    ).      ,     ,     .          ?
>          ,   ,        ,    .
>  .     .


. 
 .  ,         ,    ?

----------


## Na28ta

*Hausger*, *ZZZhanna*,     ,     .     -?      ,       /,        ,      ?  373-      :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,  ,         . 



> 373-


 373-    , , ,  ,    .
,             ,         ,    ,         ,                 .
            ,    ,   .          .

----------


## Na28ta

*ZZZhanna*, .

----------


## Na28ta

*ZZZhanna*,      ...     ,    .    ?   ? ..      ,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .    ?   ?


  ,        , ..    -      ,      (        /).

----------


## Na28ta

*ZZZhanna*, .

----------


## 131

,   ,     ,     -    .      ,      ,          , ..       .     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## DiGi22

,       ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ?

----------


## DiGi22

> ?


     ,    -   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   ...       ,     ?

----------


## 131

,     .         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,       .

----------


## Dach

ZZZhanna,         ,      ...

         30  .       .
          :

1.  ,        . ?
2.               ?
3.           ? 

     : 

 50.2  90.1 
 57  50.2 
 51  57   /

4.                 ?        ?

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2. ,   
3. 




> :



4. /

----------


## katam

,    6%, = = ,    . ,     -     50.  ,    ?                      -? (  , ,  ,    ,    ,       ).

----------


## Na28ta

.     , .,        .   .

----------

,     ,             ?

----------



----------

.      ,   ?

----------

?

----------

.    ,       2000-00,       ,          1678-50.     ,   ,         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2000-00


  "" ,  ?




> 


  ?

----------


## ZHANNET

"   " ,      . 
         ,   1000   ,      ,      ,          ,             ,        ,   , ,       +  .     ,    ,   ,     /.,   -     .  ,          ,    .
   /   ,          . .   .     ,  .      - ,       ,   ( ),  /  .     ,       .    ,          ,        ,    ,    ,        .  ,      .       ,   -   .
       ,     ? 
    ,       ,               . . . 
  ,           ,      ,    ,    .
    ? 
             ,   ,            ,   -,  .  -  ,    ,    .         -       ,    ,   !
 ,  ,     ? :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . . .


..  ,  ..  ..          ?  :Wow: 




> ,           ,      ,    ,    .


    ,     .     ,  ,      ?





> ,          ,        ,    ,    ,        .  ,      .


 ,   ,       .





> ,       +  .


,  ,    .




> 


           ,   .
   ,       -     ,   .   .

 ,      , ,    ,    .  ,  ,      373-,   .

----------


## ZHANNET

373-         .   ,       ( )  .     :
	       ,             ;
	   ,  ,   ,  ;
	  ,   .
    ,   ,     ,  ,  ,    ,  !     , ,   .   ,         ,           - .
  ,     ,     ,      ,       ,   ,     ,       .   -  ,   ,     ,  ,  .   ,       ,    ,               /,     -    ,      ,   . :Hmm:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> **          ;


 ** .

----------


## ZHANNET

, ,                ,       ,     .
-      ,     ,       ? ,  !
                 ,   ,    50  90, 73,70,     .  -,         .
        ,           -     ,   ,    ,       .       ,     ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

*ZHANNET*,  -  ,    ?    ?




> ?


    .       ,           -      .    .





> ,


  -    .  



> .


              ?




> ,


       .





> ,   ,


,  ,      -   ,   .



> .       ,


 . ,  ,     ,       .

----------


## Paul-1

2013,   6%.   .  .      1- ,              , ,    , .       ?                  ?!           ?           ?
   !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 



> ?!


    ,             .




> ?


 ,      




> 


   373-

----------

!.    .         1  ()    1 , -    ,    .                      .          ,  ,   .

----------

,   - .      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,       . 



> 


  .

----------


## ---

(    )       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (    )


   ?

----------


## ---

,      Z (.)    .       ( -), .    .        ,     ?         .?     .

----------


## Andyko

> .

----------

!  ,     ....
    4 ,     ,  
       ?           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


?




> .


     ,   ,    ,      .      .   .

----------


## TTAANNYY

..     (    ),     .     ??   .    .

----------



----------


## TTAANNYY

> 


       .,  ,     () ..   ,        ... (.)           () .  ..(..        )..   10      ....   ....      ...   ....      ???

----------

*TTAANNYY*,  .        .

----------


## TTAANNYY

> *TTAANNYY*,  .        .


             ..      ,...          ....  ..

----------

?

----------


## TTAANNYY

> ?


      )

----------

> )


 ?

----------

,    ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     ??


         .

----------

,

----------

> ,    ,     .


 ,   "  "

----------


## TTAANNYY

> ,   "  "


..  ...   ..   ..      ...    ...     ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..  ...   ..   ..      ...    ...     ..


 ,   .      (  ).

----------


## TTAANNYY

,   .  ,      "/" ...    .     ...       (..)..    ( )???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   .  ,      "/" ...


  ,    ,    ,    - , ,   -     .




> (..)..    ( )?


,

----------


## TTAANNYY

...   .   ))

----------


## safg

,  !
,    ,  .
  15    .    ( Z-),      .     -9.     .
:           /,   ,      Z-?
 ,    .
!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ( Z-),


       ?
        ,     ,  .

----------


## safg

> ?
>         ,     ,  .


           ,        Z-.      -9.

----------

> ,     ,  .


   ?  94  90?       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 94  90?


  .




> .


 ,   -  .

    :
 50/2 .  90   z-
 50/1  50/2 . . 
 94  50/2 .

----------

> 50/2 .  90   z-
>  50/1  50/2 . . 
>  94  50/2 .


,  .    50/2 .

----------


## safg

[QUOTE=ZZZhanna;54301780]  .


 ,   -  .

    :
 50/2 .  90   z-
 50/1  50/2 . . 
 94  50/2 .[/QUOTE/]

    ,         . 
      Z-  ,    .     94 50.        ,      .

----------

.  -   -.     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         .


      .




> Z-  ,    .


       .




> 94 50


  ,       ,   .     .
            ,      .
     ..




> 50/2 .


    ,       .

----------


## BeginBUH

,       ?

,        50.02  90,    57   50.02

    ,       , ?      .    50.02 90.     50.01?    50.01 50.02?   ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 50.01 50.02?


 .
  50.02  ,          50.01.




> ?


,  ,            .

----------


## BeginBUH

,       .  ..        . 
    ,    ,     ?


      50.01 (  50.02) ,       (50)   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..        .


  , ,          ?       - ?
       ,       .




> 50.01 (  50.02) ,       (50)   ?


   ,    50.02     ,    .

----------


## BeginBUH

:     ,   ( ,   ..).       . ,       :Smilie:  
  ,  . ,        .   .     ,        ?     (    ,   )    .   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

"",      ,      ,            -   ,    .          " ",    .              ,       (   ),     .     -       . 
         ,          .

----------


## BeginBUH

:Smilie:   !     ,            , ?
 Z-       ?     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,            , ?


     ,    , ,    1 -  1/001, 1/002,     2 - 2/001,  ..
      .



> Z-       ?


   ,     ?        .

----------


## BeginBUH

....    z-,     ?       ?       ?   ,     :Smilie:     .... 

 ,         ? 

  ,     50.01  ,   ,  ?  ? 

     ,        -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> z-,     ?       ?       ?


        ? 
   ,   ,   .




> ,         ?


.          ,         ,  .




> ,     50.01  ,   ,  ?  ?


        .

----------


## BeginBUH

.   .      ....

   1:.      .   .      50 .             ? (       ,     50 ).    ,    . ,     . -    . .   ?       .         ?     50.01  50.01, ?       ,   57 .        .... ,   ,       ,  ?

  .         ,     (Z-) ,   ?      ? (   , )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  .




> ,     . -    . .   ?       .         ?    50.01 50.01, ?      ,   57 .        ....


     ,    .    .      ,    ,    ..,      . .,    .  () .
,  , ,      .    ,       . .




> ,   ,       ,  ?


      1, ..   .  ,   .




> ,     (Z-) ,   ?      ? (   , )


    -   ,    -,     ,      ..     ( .    1-2 )       .      ,   ,       .  , ,       :Smilie:

----------


## BeginBUH

.           , ,   . .         . -   .(  50.01   50.01)?   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,   . .         . -   .


.
     ,  .             -    .

----------


## BeginBUH

, -, .   .   .

----------


## BeginBUH

!  .

1)            ? (, 100 000 )

2)      1        2,       .  ,         1    . -     2,      2     . -  . 1     . ? 
,  ,          ,      .     ?     . 1 ,     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ? (, 100 000 )


          .




> 1    . -     2,      2     . -  . 1     . ?


.




> ,


  ,  ,  



> . 1 ,     ,

----------


## BeginBUH

..         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.   .

----------


## BeginBUH

?     .    . ,          (    ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 ,     ,   



> 


,
     ,         .

----------


## BeginBUH

:Smilie:    !!!

----------

-   50.02  1 8.2,          ,   ?      ?     ...   9 -       ?     ? ,   "" ,   ""     ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 50.02


 ?




> ?


    ?




> 9 -       ?


  1 - , .  ,       .

----------

,      50.01   -    ...
 -  ,      Z-,      ...        ,        ,   - ?

----------

-6 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


-    .     z-,       z-   (  -6  ).        ?    ?
    ,    (   )     ,   50.01   ,     - .

----------

50,2 -        1...
         -     ,      ,      ), ...

----------

,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


       ,          .

----------

!
 , ..     .   ,    -  ,     - ,                  ,   ,   , ,   "",     1?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ?      




> 1?


    ???




> ,

----------

> ???


 ,     ,               ,       ,  ,                       ,    ,     !!!      ,          . ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ""      .     ?    ?




> !!!


,     ?




> 


 .    ?

----------

> ""      .     ?    ?
> 
> 
> ,     ?
> 
> 
>  .    ?


   15%,    ,   . ,   .  ,   ,          - ,      ,           -    ,   -    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


 -   ,     ,      .
       .

----------

> -   ,     ,      .
>        .


    !!!

----------

!       ,       ,       ,   ,  ,      ,       ,  ,    ,    ,        .                ,              ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ,               .         100 . .   .

----------

> ,   ,               .         100 . .   .


   ,  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna



----------

> 


   -, ?            , ? ,    ,    .      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -, ?


, .



> , ?


,     .     ,        ,       (     )    .         ,     .

----------

> , .
> 
> ,     .     ,        ,       (     )    .         ,     .


 ,      ,                    ,     .  ,                ?            ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,        .   , ,     ,     .




> ?


,   -      .




> ?


     .

----------


## Caprisiola

!    ,     ( )       ,       ?
       ,    ,  ...,             50-62/90   Z-? ..       ?  -          ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ( )       ,       ?


.




> 50-62/90   Z-?


 62     .




> ?


.




> -          ?


      .      - .

----------

> .      - .


          ?      ,     ,    ,     ,           ?
                ,   !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  -? 
1.     z-      
2.        




> ?


 "  ",   .

----------

> -?


      ,    ,    ,     ,        .
 ,       ?

----------

> 1.     z-


  ,   ...       ,       ?          ,      ?
                +    ,   ?
       100 000 ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,


   ,          ?    ,   ,      ?    ,   ,    ,      ?




> ,       ?


   .     ?     ""  ,       ,  ,       .




> ,       ?


,    .




> 


            ,         -.  



> +    ,   ?


,      ,     ,       .   /         (    ).




> 100 000 ,   ?


     ,  ,    ,    .    01.06.14    .

----------

> ,          ?    ,   ,      ?    ,   ,    ,      ?
> .


    ,    ,   -     ,   ,              ...
   ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,              ...


  ,     .  ,    15%        .

----------

,             ,  ?!     - .

----------

ZZZhanna,       !!!

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ?


.




> - .


.

----------


## Caprisiola

.
          , ..  . ,    .  - ,        ""                . ..  ""        .    ?

   ,   ,         (     ,        ,     ),   Z-.         ,       .      .    .     Z-. .., ,           Z-?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..  ""        .


  ,    "",        .
     ,       . ,         .
 ,     .





> ,         (     ,        ,     ),   Z-.


 ,  -,    , ,  . 



> .., ,           Z-?


    ,   .          z-    .

----------


## Caprisiola

> ,    "",        .
>      ,       . ,         .
>  ,     .


     ,      -    ()      .
..,          ,        ?    ,         ?

----------


## Caprisiola

> ,  -,    , ,  .


, ,   -    ?            Z-,      ,          .

----------


## Caprisiola

> ,   .          z-    .


,    .    ,  Z-  ?          Z-?

----------


## Caprisiola

..          , Z-  ,          - ?     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..,          ,        ?    ,         ?


,    ,  -        (, ).




> -


  ,      ,    . - .




> -    ()      .


   ,     ( )   .





> ,          .


  .




> ,  Z-  ?


  ,         ,     z-, -       .



> ,


.





> - ?


.




> ?


.




> Z-?


.

----------


## Caprisiola

> ,  -        (, ).


   .         ,     ?





> Caprisiola
> 
> 
> 				 ,         (     ,        ,     ),   Z-.
> 
> 
> 
>  ,  -,    , ,  .


  ,    ,    . ..              ?






> ,


        Z-?

----------


## Caprisiola

> ?
> 
> 
> 
> .


   ,      500 .,    100 000 .,     500 .  100 000      Z-.  500 . - .     ?  - ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.  :Embarrassment:    ,      .
 :
    , , ,            .  , , ,     , , 200 .,    1    1   200 .  ,           200 .  ""    -  ()     .

 :



> Z-?


   (            ..)         .   ,            ?      .      ,     ,      .      z- .

----------


## Caprisiola

> 1    1   200 .  ,           200


   200 .         ?     1- ,    31-. ..          200 .,     .

----------


## Caprisiola

> 


   Z-,           ?     .       / ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..          200 .,     .


   !           200 .,       ,      ,      ?




> 


       - .      - ( )    ,    .

----------


## Juliett

" "  .
             ,            , ..   Z-    50.2   62.2   (  50.01),         -   50.01 50.02.        50.01 50.02 - 1  ,   ,  ....
,      , 1   57 ,    .

----------


## Caprisiola

> !           200 .,       ,      ,      ?


 ,    .  .           ,         ,           - 1-      ,        31- ,       .

----------


## Caprisiola

> - .      - ( )    ,    .


ZZZhanna, .   .    . ,   ,        .       .    ,       Z-.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       Z-.


   ?





> ,           - 1-      ,        31- ,       .


  ,  ,      ,       .
     ,  .

----------


## Caprisiola

> ,  ,      ,       .
>      ,  .


   ,     .     ,          .       .

----------


## Caprisiola

> ?


,  .    ,      Z-.     ,      .  , ,  ,    1    .

----------

.
       ?
13            ,      .      .   .
1             ,      ( 1/  1/).       ,        ?
Z-         .   1     .  -  ?
      .         ?

    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


     .     .       ,  . 



> ,        ?


 .



> Z-


...     ?   ,        ...      " "....



> -  ?


       ?

----------

...     ?   ,        ...      " "....


     ,    -6  -7,    z-?
  -6 -7          ?

       ?[/QUOTE]

       ,    ,     ...      ))))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -6 -7          ?


, .
   ,  + z- + -6 +    .

----------

...

      ?

             ?

   ,     ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ?      ...

----------

,       .  14

----------

,     ,   ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ""?




> ?


    ?     . ?       ,      ?

----------

.      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    ,      2 .      . , ..  . , ,         ,      .

----------

.

----------


## Nysha01

!     , . .    .  ,    ,      ,      ???  Z -        ,    50    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ???


    / ,  .
 ""          ,         .




> Z -


 ,   .




> 50    ?


    .     2    ,     .

----------


## Nysha01

!     (50.02)  1?         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  .      (  )     -.   "   1"     .

----------


## Nysha01

,  . ,  (50.01)

----------

> ,  . ,  (50.01)


      .    ,    .  ,   , ,     ,    ?     Z-,      ,   Z-, ..     1 ,   (50.01 50.02) ?  ,     .-     Z-,      -,           ,      -?

----------

> .    ,    .  ,   , ,     ,    ?     Z-,      ,   Z-, ..     1 ,   (50.01 50.02) ?  ,     .-     Z-,      -,           ,      -?


,  .-     Z-,       -

----------


## Nysha01



----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  ,


    ?




> , ,


    ???????????????????????  :Wow: 




> ,    ?


      ?
        ?



> ,   Z-,


      . 

    ?





> / ,  .


    z-     .           z-     .
      50.01 (  50.02,     )  90.
      ,    ,      ,        .

----------

> ?
> 
> 
>     ??????????????????????? 
> 
> 
>       ?
>         ?
> 
> ...


     , !    .,     .  ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  ?


 -3.

----------

!   ,           . , .     ( ),    .          (50-60).   : 
1)    1    50.2   ?
2)    -     ,   -?  ,     2   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (50-60)


,  62?




> 1    50.2   ?


    1  ,  -       .         ,   1   .




> -     ,   -?


.  -    ,    20 ,   20 ,    -     ,      .   , ,    -     .  ,   5 ,  5 .



> ,     2   ?


         .     ,      .

----------

!




> ,  62?


, 62.




> 1  ,  -       .         ,   1   .


   ,     50.2      ?
 ,         .       1      .  -       .      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 50.2      ?


       ,  .



> .       1      .  -       .


,         . ,      .     1      .    ,     .

----------

> ,         . ,      .     1      .    ,     .


    (50.2-62)    .     ,    90?
      (50.1-50.2). 1        ,      2 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    90?


         ,      50  62  ,   62  90  .



> 1        ,      2 .


 ,   1 1     .

----------

> ?  ,   ,        ?


   .         .      (,   )

----------

> ,   1 1     .


           .     ,  ?
     50.2,     ?          ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     ,  ?


   1.



> 50.2,     ?


      ,      .   .50.01 (50.02     ),           (.57)

----------

> (.57)


 , ,   .   -    .        -   -     ?? 
             ,       1. -   ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1


?   1          , =>   ""  ,     .    , ,     .

----------

!!!

----------

-  .   50.2,          .    400 ,    .        .          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


..      ,    ?    ,     ? 
   ,   ,      , -     .

----------

> ..      ,    ?    ,     ? 
>    ,   ,      , -     .


     ,   ,       ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ...


   ?

----------

> ?


    .  -   ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


..  ,        400,    ,     ?

----------


## BuhStudent

, .




> ..  ,        400,    ,     ?


,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


  :Smilie: 





> ,   .


 ,   



> 50.2,          .


   ,  ,     ,  .

----------


## BuhStudent

> ....  ,     ,  .


         50.2.   1         ,      .
   .  !

----------

! , ,      ,       50.01 90.01.1,   ?
  ,      , 57.01  50.01 ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   ,  .




> ?


  " "

----------

> ,  .


   ?   , ,   ...    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,

----------

> ,


     ?        , , ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       :Smilie:      ,   .
      , ,     - .

----------

,    !

----------

!
 ,       ,               ,       ?

----------


## gnews

> 


 :yes:

----------

, !     ,      ?

----------

:Dezl:  :Hmm:  :Scare3:  :Shok: 
     ... , ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ?


,  ,       ,     "  ".

----------

, !!!

----------

. 
       . .   .  .  .
    .   , 2       . 
          .         .      ,    ,     .     .        - ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


?




> - ?


     .

----------


## camelya

!
             .     
    ,    . ,     (   -      -  ). 
1)         (  ),             -  /?
2)   /,  ,,    -          (   ) ? -        ,      ,    ?
3) ,      -  -9.  ,               -15?     ?         ??    -9?
4)    /      / -    . 
     ""      -          ?
5)    ,    /      /   ,       -   -    /,   ,    -   -5    ,       ?
6)   ,  ,       -   -    ?   (     ?),    /         ,   -5??


  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (  ),             -  /?





> 4.5.                               0310005      .           0310005           , .





> /,  ,,    -          (   ) ? -        ,      ,    ?


   .      .50.02,     ,          .





> ?         ??    -9?


  .




> /      / -    . 
>      ""      -          ?


            ,    .




> ,    /      /   ,       -   -    /,   ,    -   -5    ,       ?


         ,      .




> -    ?


     ? 




> /         ,   -5??


 - ,                /.

----------


## camelya

ZZZhanna!
   !
      .

P.S.     ZZZhanna,        .

----------

.    .          ,  ,             "".          , .    .         .    :
1.        ,           +   ???
2.      ??  ?                      ...
      (-        ), ..       1-2          . 
    ??  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


.




> ?


  - ,    ,     ,    .




> ?


 .

----------

ZZZhanna, , .      () ,   ? .-,   ,    ,      ????                ...  ,         ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


, .        .
     ,                      1-2-3- .

----------

> , .        .
>      ,                      1-2-3- .


,          ..             ,                ,         ??       ??         .

----------

, ,   (     ,     )).        ( )         ().        -  6.     -  7 (          )      ( )   . ?   ? !

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,  "  "      -  ,   " ",          .




> 


-          . (      ,     ).



> ?


        ( ),     ,        .



> -


.




> 6






> -  7


    .




> -  7 (          )      ( )   . ?


.

----------

,    ,  .

----------

.        . 
  ,  /      ,    ,                 ..      (     /  ) ??? 
   ... ,     ( ),     .,       .          ????         .        ,               .  !

----------

,    ,       ,       (  ),            ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.       .




> ,     ( ),     .,       .          ????         .


   .

----------

,                 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


   -            ,        .

----------

> -            ,        .


 ,   .             ,  "  /       "       ..        ????
        ,         , ..    ".    -         , ,    .          / (    ).  -   ??? ,  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  "  /       "       ..


,   ,     . =       .       .
 ,   . - 
"...    ,  ,  ,        (    ,       )..."

----------

ZZZhanna,      !    ,       )) 
     ,          ,   ,      . 
    !   !!

----------


## 08

! , ,     .              ,        . 1.         Z-    -4 ,    -6           .    ,   -    ? 2.   ,        .          , ..       ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.




> 


        ,   ,    ,     ?

----------


## 08

!  -  ,    ,      ,    ,    -7    -6          ,     ,   -7                   -6. 
    ,    ,         ,  1000 ,           ,         0  .

----------


## 08

,          ,         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ,    ,    -7    -6


      -               -   ?       ,      10 000,   5000?
   ,  3210-.



> ?


,  .

----------


## 08

!
  ,    :
1.     2-     (    -) ,     ,        ,      (        ?) ,         .
2.       ,   ,            -4       -5 ? (   -5       : 1-   , 30-   ,           ?)
3.     50.02 ,  ,       ? 
4.       17   -4    ?
5.         -6 ,    ,   -7
6.            "" ,    ?
7.         , (       ),         ,     ,       ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (        ?)


 .




> ,   ,            -4


 ,  .




> 50.02 ,  ,       ?


 . 




> 17   -4    ?


     , , -,    ,     .




> -6 ,    ,   -7


     ,  .




> "" ,    ?


 .




> , (       ),


    .

----------


## 08

!     .             3 "  ."     50.2       90.1 ?   ...

----------

! , !       2 ,        .    ??   ??               .        .       . 
     .-?         ??

     !!  ! !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .        .       .


 ,  .

----------

> ,  .


,  !   . ..      20         .  13.00   ,              ,   .  14.00 20-             .  18.00              ,   .        2   .
 ?   ???   ???   2      .

----------

> 2      .


   ?        -    -     (    ).




> ?   ???   ???


 .   - .  .
  -   :     -        .     4     .

----------

!  .    .
     !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2      .


  :Smilie: 





> .-?


         ,    .   -    ,      .

----------

